# One of my favorite calibers



## Final Strut (Apr 3, 2013)

After doing the 300 short mag for my co-worker I decided that I am going to do a pen for each caliber that I own which won't be as many pens as I have guns because I have multiples in a couple of different calibers. Anyway I started with my most recent favorite which is a 243. The top is made form a piece or really sharp gum line black cherry that HomeBody sent me to do a test turn to see if is would hold together.
[attachment=22266]


----------



## HomeBody (Apr 4, 2013)

Nice! Glad it held together. I'll cut up more of it and post some for sale. Thanks Scott. Gary


----------



## rdabpenman (Apr 4, 2013)

Looks great from here Scott!
Well done.

Les


----------

